# 4 of july (weekend) fishing trip to Isla Nena Viequez P.R.



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Preparing to go, to our sister Island of Viequez P.R. Another piece of fishing heaven just to hours from the big Island of P.R. I hope to catch my fisrt bone and permit on the flats and some big snooks in the backcountry. Stay tune for pics of the coming trip.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Today is the departure to vieques at 4:30pm expect to arrive at 6:30pm and do some night fishign for one of the piers. Saturday go after bonefish and permit if we can get to spot without any trouble and hope for good weather, beacuse the mile run on water is on 9` watertender. Lets hope we dont die.

Pics coming soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Info and pics coming soon. Waiting for my friend to send me the pics.


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

TORTURE! We need pics!!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry!!! for the delay. Thats why for my birthday this 26 of july i am getting my own kodak play sport hd video and camara. Here are some pics of some juvenile tarpon fishing done before the trip.

































Blue crab (cocolia here in PR) on fly. I have no idea!!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you guys notice? big guy small fish, small guy big fish. Thats [email protected]#$ [smiley=angry4.gif] is getting to me. One of this days he is going head first in the water.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

I love the island of Viequez. Heck of a journey to get there, but man, is it worth it.

Steve


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Finally the pics. Fishing for bonefish for the first time was hard work and the bad weather, cloudy sky and the lack of experience made the fishing tuff. But we managed to find us a good spot with tailing bonefish early morning with the rising tide. Each school of bonefish had no less than 60 bonefish. We saw a couple 2 or 3 tailing cast 5` to the left or rigth of them boom those 2 or 3 became 50 or 60 bones spook. Having no sun make the casting to them a gamble. But on sunday my friend Majdi manage to get a mercy bite but after the first run it got loose. After moving from spot to spot found a another beach flat with a single big bonefish we think between 8 to 10 pounds cruiseing near shoreline no oportunities there. But definively Vieques have lots of bonefish. After talking to a local guide we know we were on a good track just bad weather and not the best season to fish for them. Fishing for jacks in what use to be a Navy pier save the weekend.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Does someone knows if there is something wrong with photbucket. I can only see part of my pictures but in the slideshow everything is there.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

[http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii163/puertoricoinshore2008/P1030477.jpg/img]
[img]http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii163/puertoricoinshore2008/P1030481.jpg


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

navy bomb wharehouse


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice pictures and trip, glad you caught a few.  Don't fret the bonefishing, it's extremely difficult, especially if you don't do it frequently. It took me a few trips before I caught one.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks! HaMm3r. Defenetly i will keep trying.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

nice trip, looks like you had a good combination of catching and sight seeing


----------

